# Help with pricing an event



## neonlady (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, We started a vending Italian ice at events this past summer. We are now moving on to making our Italian Ice cart available for private events. This leads me to ask some advise on how to best price our service.

Our product is hand dipped, from our cart, and we offer two serving sizes, of which the event manager would choose one or the other , so all servings at the event are the same. The small is 5 oz size, which can be served after dinners, or the large is 9 oz which can be served typically when no meal is offered. 

Which is the best way to approach pricing? 
Flat hourly rate plus a cost of units dipped? 
Should I pre-establish a number of servings? (For instance, if there are 150 people at a wedding, should I count on 100% servings for desert?)
Larger events would require severale servers, should there be an additional price consideration for this?
Do caterers add for travel / distance over say, 30 miles?

I've managed several business, and am concerned about being sure to cover costs and making a profit while still being competitive. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I noticed no one replied... I am not an expert at this, I am a caterer, not a vendor. However, when someone had an ice cream cart at an event I catererd, the vender charged per person plus a set-up/clean up fee that covered having their equipment there. 

So I would say x pp at a discounted price from when you are out in public, plus several hundred dollars for being there.
Good luck, & hope this helped


----------



## neonlady (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for your response. 

I did quite a a bit of searching and came up with several different scenarios. Most of them ended up with a similar price point for the size of the sample group. In the end I decided to K.I.S.S. and went with a price per person, similar to what we charge at an event, with a minimum overall charge. 

This requires a guarantee head count, and a minimum sale for us. I looked at other methods, but in the end, I realized the simpler the better.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Let us know how it goes... GL


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi neonlady,
 When we start our business in our mind to make strong position in the market.So don't go for loss just observe your competitor and then decide your price.


----------

